# who would win... the ancients from stargate or the protoss starcraft 2.



## an_ancient (Jun 24, 2012)

i was wondering for a while who would win between these two races and i thought i ask what you guys think.

(just a quick background on both races here)
the ancients.
the ancients were a race of ancient humans who controlled most of the milky way and the Pegasus galaxy (until the wraith beat them due to the sheer numbers of them) the aurora class ships are capable of a hyperspace jump and are armed with drone weapons and are protected by an energy shield .Their sublight engines are capable of reaching 99.9% of the speed of light. The ships hanger bays can be filled with puddle jumpers which too are equipped with drone weapons. And they also have city ships like Atlantis which are giant city's capable of taking off into space and are equipped with energy shields and drone weapons just like the aurora class ship. Also there is the destiny a standalone ships built for exploring and uncovering the mysteries of the universe but in its prime it would a been a ships not many would want to battle (destiny is not equipped with drone weapons but still has energy shields and energy weapons.

the protoss. 
the protoss are an advanced humonoid race native to a planet named aiur. They are technologically advanced and rely on psionic abilities and cybernetics in battle. the Mothership is mighty protoss support vessels. At the heart of each mothership is a huge khaydarin crystal infused with an incredible amount of psionic energy. By tapping into  this energy, a mothership can warp or crack the very fabric of  space-time itself. The devastating power of a mothership can wipe out  squadrons of enemy ships in the blink of an eye or lay waste to entire planets. Carriers are the core of the protoss fleet serving as command centers for fleet commanders.Carriers lack weapon batteries or armaments but unleash swarms of interceptors making ship to ships battles have devastating results. carriers can make jumps through warp space which can work in both atmospheric and deep space conditions. A void ray is an escort ship built around a prismaic core which serves as an infinite power source and shoot beams of energy out at a target.

so there is a background of both races. so who would win. the battles take place only in space and consist of all ships mentioned hear.
the protoss army is at its peak and the ancient army is before the war with the wraith.


----------



## glutton (Nov 7, 2012)

Ancients with the power of 'ancient mysterious race'.


----------

